# 3. Themenchatabend Winterhalbjahr 2013/2014



## Annett (18. Nov. 2013)

Hallo Chatnasen und die, die es vielleicht noch werden wollen. 

Der nächste TCA findet am Sonntag, den *24.11.2013* ab *20 Uhr* im Hobby-Gartenteich-Chat statt.

Das Thema lautet dieses Mal *"Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*.
Betreut wird der Abend von unserem bereits eingespielten  Chat-Moderationsteam Jörg und Rico (Zacky). 

Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß und viele neue Ideen in Sachen Innenhälterung/Fischhaltung im Winter.


----------



## lotta (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: 3. Themenchatabend Winterhalbjahr 2013/2014*

 Klasse Annett, Rico und Joerg,
ich freu mich drauf 
und hoffe auf viele Mitchatter und einen interessanten Austausch .


----------



## Tuppertasse (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: 3. Themenchatabend Winterhalbjahr 2013/2014*

Wenn mein Zimmer bis dahin wieder einsatzbereit ist bin ich mit dabei


----------

